# Reverse Sneezing



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

At first I didn't think anything of it, Charlie was laying down and suddenly started to reverse sneeze, only for around 5 seconds. wasn't long or anything. Then around 5 minutes later she did it again, not for very long though - only around 5 seconds again. She's sleeping now and I'm keeping a pretty close eye on her. I can't find too much info on it and was wondering if this is something that could mean something else? Her nose feels warm. It's wet but warm which isn't normal for her, usually when it's wet its pretty cold.

EDIT: I read that it can be because of excitement and they want to clean out mucous from their nose?? My sister is visiting for the week and she got in earlier today. Her and her chi pup which Charlie was excited about. In case that makes a difference. But she wasn't playing or anything when it happened, or beforehand - she was just laying down relaxing.


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

My poodle does it when he's sensitive to a food. I tried a grain inclusive kibble (a good one, too!), and I noticed he started reverse sneezing a LOT more. When I changed back to a grain free kibble, he stopped doing it.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

My Blaise reverse sneezes but it's just the. way he sneezes. I think in 4 yrs, I can count on one hand how many "normal" sneezes, i've heard from him. I figured it's no biggie just how he sneezes. Our newest pup, also reverse sneezes, usually after snuffling in the grass.I never thought that reverse sneezing is any worse than regular sneezes.


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Shelby and Khan both do this. Shelby more so. I have always thought it is a more common occurrence in the shorter snout breeds. I don't believe it is anything to be alarmed about; but when it lasts for longer than a few seconds it does sound like there is a problem. Shelby has the scariest ones out of the blue in the middle of the night (so excitement has nothing to do in her case) I find that if I run me fingers along her throat to help try and relax those muscles Don't know if it really helps but it makes me feel better!


----------



## jaber6 (Feb 21, 2013)

Our Westie did this 2 weeks after living with us. We noticed the air was dry (10% humidity), in our bedroom. So we purchased a humidifier and it seems to have disappeared since then. He used to do it every night, after waking up. Never when he was active or wide awake.


----------



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

Yeah I read that it happened more in brachycephalic breeds more than anything else and it isn't anything to be worried about. She hasn't done it since. I guess it just freaked me out because I hadn't heard it from her before and it was just so random, she hadn't been doing anything just popped up and I know she startled herself too so I think that's what scared me most LOL Good to know it's not uncommon though and shouldn't be anything to worry about


----------



## NZ Raw (Sep 14, 2011)

Both Poppy and Tank do it, Poppy (griffon) does it a lot more but Tank puts a lot more effort into it. It must frighten them because they both come for help when they do it. Tank seems to do it when he is suddenly very excited. Both dogs can do it for more than a few seconds which is why we feel the need to step in and help. I have heard you are supposed to put your fingers over their nostrils? but it does not work for me. I stroked their throats and it seems to calm them down and stops. 

It is a horrible noise and it does freak you out at first.

Tank does sneeze normally a lot, his nose is sensitive to smoke and perfumes and some plants, but he *always* sneezes when lying upside down (he seems to enjoy that).


----------



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

Yeah, Charlie sneezes a lot too when someone blows in her face (on her nose). They both sneeze a not when lying upside down. No idea why lol but it doesn't bother me at all. The reverse sneezing was new and freaked me out LOL hasn't happened since though so I'm thinking it was a one time occurrence?


----------

